# Tivo Roamio Basic and Mini - Both with Lifetime $500



## tsheley (Oct 12, 2007)

TiVo Roamio Basic and Mini both in great shape and both with Lifetime. Asking $500. Just don't need them anymore. Comes with a Slide Remote along with the remotes that came with the Tivo.

Thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/111968319971?


----------



## tsheley (Oct 12, 2007)

And it sold.


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

Can you Fast!!!


----------



## josedawg (Apr 19, 2016)

Man these things go quick. I keep showing up late to the party.


----------

